# Fire department still working on things...



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@Cigary told me a couple weeks back that he was about to clean out some humidors to make some room, and said he was going to send me a sampler.. Well the c4 showed up today. The lights on the fire truck are still flashing outside as they hose down a giant crater that once was my yard road and surrounding area. 
I am not sure what I did to deserve this, but thank you sir. About half I know of and half i don't. I actually had to clear a table to lay them all out. 
Thank you Gary.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow that's awesome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Dayuuuuum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Holy mother of!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene (Aug 8, 2017)

People are real friendly around here!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Son of a biscuit eater!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Now that's a Carpet Bombing right there!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! That'll keep you busy for a minute


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice hit!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Extremely generous
I'm not sure you deserve that either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Alrightdriver said:


> @Cigary told me a couple weeks back that he was about to clean out some humidors to make some room, and said he was going to send me a sampler.. Well the c4 showed up today. The lights on the fire truck are still flashing outside as they hose down a giant crater that once was my yard road and surrounding area.
> I am not sure what I did to deserve this, but thank you sir. About half I know of and half i don't. I actually had to clear a table to lay them all out.
> Thank you Gary.
> 
> ...


It's just cigars...lol. you've been a target because you're just into this hobby and it's hard to budget for cigars you haven't had and some you have. Save your money for more important things.

Will be setting my sights on some other brother of the leaf who is deserving of some tobacco slap down. Having a cross section of different kinds of cigars is a nice problem to have.

Stay tuned.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Humis should be clutter free now @Cigary ! The cycle now starts all over


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

smack daddy!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

My God....

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WNYTony said:


> Humis should be clutter free now @Cigary ! The cycle now starts all over


Ha ha...very true!

Part 2.....5 other humis to go
2 coolers to go
48 qt. Tupperador to go

It's gonna get ugly..


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well played Gary!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shut the front door! Holy crap Gary!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Classy move sir! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job Gary

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit @Cigary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

!!!!!!!!! Thats a disaster!


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Great hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Ka-freakin'-BOOM! Nice hit. Sounds like a lot of folks are gonna have to take cover.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Damn! Gary can bust your balls and, you're storage capacity!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------

